# Want it all!!!



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Galvbay or other, I have the Beall buffing system and makes my turnings look great, however, any idea on what woujld be the best way to make things look like it has a thick layer of glass on it? I tried using Danish Oil, and looks glossy, but not glassy. I have most of my items with many layers of spray laquer and looks great, but want a thick glass looking layer on it. Don't seem to help by putting 10+ layers of laquer on them. Don't get me wrong, it looks like glass, but want a thick glassy layer on my turnings. Guess, I am getting spoiled since getting the buffing system as my desires have progressed since I started buffing. Thought my stuff looked before but the Beall puts a new level on the turnings and now want more. Maybe I am asking for too much?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Saw a woman on DIY Network today build a wine rack in the shape of a wine bottle. She wanted it to look like glass so after staining she coated it with pour on epoxy resin.
The show was called B. Original, according to their website the episode will re-aire on 23MAY. http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dbor/episode/0,3110,DIY_27276_49739,00.html


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

poly or epoxy...just depends on how big a surface


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You want the look like those cross sections of logs with a clock in them right. It is a 2 part 50 50 mix that is painted on.you have about 20 minutes before it starts to set up. You can then put a second coat on. You have to mix it exactly 50 50. if not it will have wet spots on the surface. I did my counter top with it. The counter top coat is about 1/8th inch thick but looks like it is a sheet of glass on top of the bar. I will get the name of it for you.

Here you go
http://www.mrfiberglass.com/table_top_clear_resins.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thought about the epoxy, but I am working on the set of 8 wine goblets and the epoxy may be hard to do using that, I was attempting by mulitple coats of laquer but may not get there. So far, I put some more laquer to keep trying. By using the epoxy, it needs a flat surface to get the thick coat of pouring.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I painted it on a peice and it worked great. Just used thin coats.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slipknot - I've been using micromesh on my pens after sanding thru 400. MM goes up to 12000 grit and the wood is highly polished after completion. After that, a coat or 3 of Myland's Friction Polish and then Renaissance Wax. Photos can't show you the sheen of the wood - but I think it might be the look you are after.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't know if this will help ya or not Slip, but when i make my plugs, i use a two part epoxy finish after paint called Envirotex-lite. As you can see in the pic below, you get an awesome shine (see the reflection of the hook?)

Takes a solid 24 hours to cure and I use a spinner while curing to keep the body rolling slow (about 4rpm) for nice even coverage.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Envirotex-lite is great stuff...I wish I could find it local because I'm out and it takes about a week to deliver. If I would have just made the order when I ran out, I would have some now LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, I like it a lot but I am going to try something new. A lots of folks i know have been using the system 3 mirror coat and love it. figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, think I will look for some of all above and give them a try. I know I have seen some turnings at the Houston Wood show that looked very flassy and this is what I am looking for. Thanks and will experiment. Just put about 4 more coats of laquer on a few goblets and looking to see how that look in between time then do the Beall buss to see results until I can find other options. So far, I have about 14 coats on each goblet.


----------

